# Solved: avira & hidden objects



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

had been using mse, but decided to switch to avira, ran scan, found 4 hidden objects. from what i googled & read in a couple of threads, these particular entries could be a root kit? could somebody give me a headsup?? Thx mucho :up:


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

alls well. these are known false postives on the avira website & others. ran mrt & nothing found either. just call me paranoid... need more coffee lol


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'd just like to clarify that they are not actually "false positives" because Avira is not detecting them as infections. These entries are indeed hidden and that's all Avira is alerting you to. Not all hidden entries are rootkits but they do warrant further investigation to be sure they are legitimate.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

thankyou, that's what i've done for the specific files. looked them up on avirra & other sites & think they are just system files etc. mse never detected any of them nor did mrt.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

:up:


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Those entries are only hidden to avira because it is a 64 bit system & those registry entries are only available to a "system" user not a "user" user 

if you right click Avira shortcut on desktop or start menu & select run as admin then do a full scan, you will most probably find that Avira will see them

Many antiviruses and most malware removal tools still can't cope fully with 64 bit systems and the much tighter permissions and restrictions on them. That is one rason why 64 bit systems tend to be lless easily infected than 32 bit systems 

One extra tweak to help protect & alert is set UAC to highest ( always alert to programs & Me changing files & settings) 

Yes you get a few more alerts but you know if something is attempting to change or access files & registry and can deal with accordingly


----------

